# Iron Sights



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking for recommendations on a peep sight or peep/globe combo for my Remington Ultimate muzzleloader. I don't like how much of the target gets covered up with open sights and a scope isn't an option.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are sighting wrong if you are covering your target with the front post.




-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> You are sighting wrong if you are covering your target with the front post.
> 
> -DallanC


Absolutely correct!!! To use an open sight the way it is intended, one place the blade, (front sight) at the bottom of the target. Be it an animal or target. Rest the tip of the front blade in the bottom of the rear sight. now begin adjusting the rear sight up, down, left, right, depending on bullet impact.

I have a ML with an old military ramp rear sight that I can hit milk jugs out to 300 yards with. Well, I could before my eyes started getting old.

Try that and see what you think.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you. What I'm actually looking for is recommendations on a peep sight or peep/globe combo.  Does anybody have any of those?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, for the peep you can choose anything that fits the standard Model 700 receiver. However, finding a front site to fit the contour of the barrel for that thick ML barrel is going to be nearly impossible. And its doubtful very many people want retro-hardware on a new snazzy ferrari of the front stuffer world.

I always loved the standard M700ML open sights, they worked really good for me (well until the eyes went to crap).

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I hunt the muzzle loader hunts in Colorado I have a Williams peep sight on my T/C Triumph. But after talking to a friend that has a See All sight on his Encore I am thinking about possibly changing over to it next year.

https://www.muzzle-loaders.com/see-all-open-sight-delta-triangle-sight.html


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Critter.

Here's an update on what I've learned for those that are interested:

There are two models of the Remington Ultimate Muzzloader: #86950 with a laminate stock and #86960 with a Bell and Carlson synthetic stock. The 86950 comes with a peep sight and all is well if you have that model. However, if you have the 86960 (which I do), it does NOT come with the iron sights and the front sight is not compatible (which is why they don't offer it) and Remington cannot sell you anything that will work.

After doing some more digging, I found an article by somebody in my same predicament and he was able to cobble together his own solution: https://www.longrangehunting.com/th...-remington-700-ultimate-muzzle-loader.192318/

That seems like just what I'm looking for. Unfortunately, the front post specified in this article is back-ordered and won't be available for 4-6 weeks, which doesn't work for my schedule this year.

So, I'm going with Critter's suggestion of the See All open sight for this year, which is a step up from traditional iron sights in my opinion, but not as desirable as a good peep sight (still covers everything below the aiming point). We'll see how it goes and I may consider the peep sight solution mentioned above in the future.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for coming back and sharing useful info about your solution!




-DallanC


----------

